# Lionhead kit countdown



## farmhousegrace (Jun 3, 2014)

I bred our sable lionhead doe to our BEW buck on 5/20. I placed her in his pen this afternoon to see if the previous breeding was successful and...it was! She growled and refused to have any part in bunny making. So it looks like we'll have kits around 6/17 - 6/21. I'm very excited! Let the kit countdown begin!!!


----------



## farmhousegrace (Jun 20, 2014)

Shyla is finally nesting & pulling hair. Should be soon! She nested last time and had kits within 24hrs. I have her in the house so I can keep an eye on her. I am praying everything goes smoothly & I'll have some healthy kits to show off.


----------



## farmhousegrace (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, we have 6 adorably naked kits! They were born yesterday evening. Pictures coming!!!


----------



## Gerbil2 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, I love lionheads!
They have to be one of the cutest breeds out there, congratulations on your baby bunnies!


----------



## farmhousegrace (Jun 21, 2014)

Here are the kits yesterday:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kits today (day old)


----------



## Gerbil2 (Jun 21, 2014)

Daawww, even hairless they are adorable! lol


----------



## farmhousegrace (Jun 22, 2014)

Not very many people would agree at least in my household! 
 I do love when they are furry but these little guys/girls are so cute! They have fat little bellies and are very active. I'm hoping they continue to do well. The mother only raise one kit the last time. Of course we kept her. She is a beautiful black otter named Charlotte.


----------

